# Damaged muzzleloader bore repair



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it possible to have the rifling re-done as you would clean up threads or is the only option to re-bore and re-rifle to the next caliber up?

Jim


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

What kind of rifle? I think reboring would be extremely cost prohibitive.... if the bore is pitted it may still shoot fine. How about some more information?


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a 50 cal T/C Scout pistol I recently purchased from someone online. I could feel the patch "grabing" in 2 spots. I tried to insert a bore sized aluminium rod and it will hang up and not go all the way in. My impression is it may have happened when the previous owner tried to remove a ball or bullet.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Pull the plug and inspect it, if it is bad you may be able to use jb bore polish.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Look up Busta Yote in the muzzle loading sections and ask him, he is a wealth of knowledge and has some experience with handguns.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a closed breech with just a very small flash hole ~ 0.35". I cannot see it but I can feel it. I purchased it as a parts gun for my other one because it is discontinued and parts are impossible to find. I have accomplished that but would like it be a shooter also.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I was able to see it and it is definitely nicked. It is large enough I do not think it will clean up easily as in just honing it and re-bore is not cheap. HMMM!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Shop I used to work at had a guy that they would send guns out to. Had to go up a caliber because it removes so much metal to clean it up. Don't know if the guy is still doing it or not. Ace Gunshop in Freeport, 616-765-5300


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have contacted T/C and will be shipping it to them for evaluation. If nothing else they are sending me a rear fiber optic sight for free. They would have sent the front but did not have one. Maybe they have a barrel laying around...hmm! i


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Try getting a reamer that is bore diameter.It will at least take out the high spot.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

junkman said:


> Try getting a reamer that is bore diameter.It will at least take out the high spot.


I had thought about that. Without a bore scope and using an led light and peering in it looks like the nicks are at the edge of the lands and down into the groves a bit. I will send it in and maybe they can clean it up. If not I have my parts gun for the mods I want to do for my other Scout at a resonable price. I will continue to search for a barrel... but not hold my breath.

Jim


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it's back. The paper work says they lapped it but it is still nicked. I can still feel it and it does not seem much better. I plan on taking it to a local gunsmith and see what they think or maybe I'll just try and shoot it to see if it is still accurate. I was contemplating having it bored out to 20ga but I have since found a company called Serbu. The make a short modified Remington 870 12ga pump that classifies as an AOW. They also have a Mossberg. BTW the sight they sent was the wrong one. Oh well I guess they tried :sad:

Jim


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

search the web, thy make replacement barrels and they are cheaper then trying to have it bored out and recut.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

oh,,by the way,,, old timer (like me ) always lapped in new barrels,,,actually by shooting them with lapping compound worked into miniballs. progressing through several grits.
this makes the barrel supper smooth, easier to load, and substantialy more accurate.
some times age , wisdom,and sneakiness ,,,beats hell out of youthfull enthusiasm.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

john warren,

I have heard of that and thought of it but my impression is the knicks are big enough that doing that may remove to much throughout the bore whitout knocking enough off of the knicks to remove/improve them. Especilly after Smith-T/C have allready done some lapping. As stated I will make a trip to a gun smith with more knowledge and tools than I. I defineitely plan on shooting it. I do not believe there is any danger but not sure if it will affect accuracy. It is a slow process but I have time and the main reason for the purchase was because it is a discontinued gun and parts a very scarce. Now I have parts for my original one. I really like the power/accuracy of my original Scout. I have had it for years and shoot 250-300 grain saboted copper solids. It is SSK hard cromed, scoped and Magnaported... it's a realfire breather. My plan was to work the new one up with the heaviest sledeg hammer lead conicals it will eat accurately. Time will tell!

Thanks
Jim


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

john warren,

I have heard of that and thought of it but my impression is the knicks are big enough that doing that may remove to much throughout the bore whitout knocking enough off of the knicks to remove/improve them. Especilly after Smith-T/C have allready done some lapping. As stated I will make a trip to a gunsmith with more knowledge and tools than I. I defineitely plan on shooting it. I do not believe there is any danger but not sure if it will affect accuracy. It is a slow process but I have time and the main reason for the purchase was because it is a discontinued gun and parts a very scarce. Now I have parts for my original one. I really like the power/accuracy of my original Scout. I have had it for years and shoot 250-300 grain saboted copper solids @ ~ 1200fps. It is SSK hard cromed, scoped and Magnaported... it's a realfire breather. My plan was to work the new one up with the heaviest sledeg hammer lead conicals it will eat accurately. Time will tell!

Thanks
Jim


----------

